# mulher/esposa



## YALAK

Dear Friends

Já me puseram a seguinte questão:se à uma esposa devo apresentar como mulher, qual é a diferença essencial entre a palavra mulher e a palavra esposa?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

A diferença reside na velada presunção de que "esposa" é um tratamento mais digno que "mulher". Eu, pessoalmente, não gosto da palavra "esposa" e só a emprego quando pressinto que poderia ofender alguém. Na minha opinião, é uma formalidade desnecessária. As pessoas que se referem às suas mulheres como "esposas" parecem acreditar que dessa maneira elas aparentam ser honestas. É como naquele adágio: "À mulher de César não basta ser honesta; tem que _parecer_ honesta."


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá!
Concordo totalmente com você!Acho essa forma de tratamento extremamente pequeno-burguêsa (e sou de um tempo que ser chamado de pequeno-burguês era o máximo do xingamento!).

Há, todavia, quem justifique dizendo que chamar a mulher de "esposa",e vice-versa, indicaria uma _igualdade_ entre os cônjuges, uma escolha livre. 

Minha mãe driblava bem a situação dizendo "Como vai a sua senhora ?", "A senhora do Paulo ligou e deixou um recado", etc., mas confesso que acho confuso.


----------



## Denis555

É interessante observar que podemos usar "*a minha mulher*" mas _não_ "*o meu homem*". Por outro lado temos "*marido*" mas não temos "*marida*". (a não ser como parte do verbo "maridar")
No entanto, podemos usar "*esposo*" ou "*esposa*" e por fim temos "*cônjuge*" usado para os dois.

Claro que ainda temos *parceiro(a)*,* companheiro(a)*, etc. 
Ainda, pelo menos, no Nordeste do Brasil pode-se escutar "*meu macho*" (mas é vulgar) mas não "*minha fêmea*". 
Mas nenhum desses últimos termos implica por si em casamento.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Bom, vamos então à etimologia, segundo o Houaiss:

Esposa :
lat. _sponsa,ae_ 'esposa'; 

Mulher
lat. _mul__ì__er,__è__ris_ 'mulher'; note-se que a acepção latina de 'fêmea do homem' só se conservou em port., esp. e romn.; nas outras línguas românicas a acepção preservada foi a de 'mulher casada, esposa';

Marido
lat. _mar__í__tus,i_ 'id.; pretendente (à mão de uma mulher)';


----------



## YALAK

Amigos

Agradeço sinceramente as vossas frutuosas contribuições.
Estou a  partilhar com muitos meus compatriotas, o que comigo estão compartilhando.
Obrigado


----------



## polyglot22

It is entirely a matter of class.  Upper classes always use mulher to describe one's lawfully wedded wife.  Classes below prefer esposa to stress that the marriage is legal.


----------



## SMoss

wife=mulher / spouse=esposa?

Ou wife seria um "dona" (feminino de dom)


----------



## almufadado

Há uma letra de canção muito gira para ilustar a diferença:

"Toma lá colchetes de oiro,
Aperta o teu coletinho!
Coração que é de nós dois,
Tem que andar aconchegadinho!

A rica tem nome fino,
A pobre tem nome grosso!
A rica teve um menino ,
a pobre pariu um moço!"
"Trovante" adaptado do Poeta Popular António Aleixo

"The rich woman has a distinct name,
The poor one a gross name !
The rich woman had a baby
The poor one beared a child!"
A minha tradução Livre !

Em linguagem formal, o uso é "esposa/esposo". 

Em linguagem informal ambas as designações são usadas "Esta é a minha mulher/Este é o meu homem".

O Padre na igreja diz "Declaro-vos Marido e mulher", que tem piada pois a mulher já era "mulher" antes de se tornar "mulher" e o homem transforma-se em "marido".  
Piadinha ... a ideia é a que a mulher sai da condição de "menina/rapariga" para "mulher" no sentido de que já pode ter filhos.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Mais dois cêntimos:

Alguém disse que não se diz "o meu homem". Mas eu já ouvi! Muito comum entre o povo (talvez mais no Norte de Portugal).

Muitas vezes ouvi-o pronunciado "o meu home".

E no Sul diz-se muito "a minha patroa" e "a minha senhora" em vez de mulher.

YALAK desconfiei logo que era angolano por esse "se *à* uma esposa" 

Um grande abraço para a bela LUANDA!.........

A propósito: vocês usam bastante "dona" em vez de "mulher", não é verdade? (Como fêmea do homem, não como esposa). Tipo "fala com essa dona aí"?


----------



## Vanda

polyglot22 said:


> It is entirely a matter of class.  Upper classes always use mulher to describe one's lawfully wedded wife.  Classes below prefer esposa to stress that the marriage is legal.



Well, I say it is the opposite. Upper classes tend to refer them as esposa.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Well, I say it is the opposite. Upper classes tend to refer them as esposa.


 
I agree with polyglot22 here, Vanda.  _*Esposa*_ sounds a bit _kitsch_. 

De qualquer forma, "esposa/o" está ficando raro, devido aos novos casais, não necessariamente casados, que se multiplicam. O mais comum é chamar de mulher (marido), companheira/o ou, eventualmente, parceira/o.


----------



## Vanda

Sei não, Guigo. O que mais ouço é a classe mais popular dizer: _minha muié_. Daí, aquele cara um pouco mais refinado, pra não se "rebaixar" a dizer_ muié_, tasca logo uma esposa. Apesar de isso ser mais raro nos novos casais, mais restrito aos casais mais antigos.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Em relação à "luta de classes entre mulher e esposa"  aqui as mais chiques são esposas e as outras mulheres, patroas ou gajas  
Por exemplo, seria impensável num noticiário televisivo ou radiofónico ouvir-se outra coisa que não "O Presidente da República, em deslocação à Alemanha, acompanhado pela esposa, foi recebido por ... "
Não a mulher nem a patroa, nem a sócia, nem a parceira, nem a gaja LOL


----------



## Vanda

Certo, Atomina, a mesma coisa aqui. Não deixando de acrescentar que o pessoal daqui também diz 'a patroa'.


----------



## almufadado

O "Don" e a "Dona" eram tratamentos destinados ao nobres, ou donos de terras.

Quando alguém se referia à pessoa em discurso indirecto é adicionado apenas o epípeto (epíteto), quando em discurso directo ou para se dirigir à pessoa era "Senhor Don Nome" e "Senhora Dona ...".
Ex.: "Senhor Don meu Pai/Senhora Dona minha Mãe, dá-me licença" 

Tenho um amigo que o pai era de origem espanhola e em casa tratava o pai e mãe assim. 

A deturpação do "Ó Dona Maria, como vai a saudinha ?" generaliza-se com a républica e os ideias republicanos de igualdade, sendo que o "Don" desaparece por completo.

*Na relação de um casal*, sendo que tradicionalmente o lugar da esposa era em casa, ou seja era a "Dona-de-casa", o tratamento deferêncial que se dá à senhora casada e a de "Dona Maria". No actual quadro em que a mulher trabalha, deixando de ser a "dona-de-casa", também o nome cai em desuso e pode ser não ofensivo mas de desprimor.

No castelhano por ter ainda reis e nobres,  é um tratamento comum, o de "Don" e "Doña".


----------



## Guigo

*Emocionado, Fernando Henrique Cardoso homenageia sua mulher morta, Ruth Cardoso.*
http://www.videversus.com.br/index.asp?SECAO=66&SUBSECAO=0&EDITORIA=8113

Aqui, só se referem às mulheres e não esposas (por sinal, há um dubiedade sobre de quem é a mulher de quem). 
http://www.tvcanal13.com.br/noticias/presidente-lula-distribui-camisinhas-na-sapucai-53160.asp

Aqui é da Folha e fala do Obama. 
*Mulher de Barack Obama diz que marido ronca e tem mau hálito.*
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/mundo/ult94u326635.shtml

Lembrei que o padre diz, na cerimônia:
*Eu Vos Declaro Marido e Mulher.*


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

O Guigo que me desculpe, mas isso parece coisa de tablóide


----------



## almufadado

Olha não me lembro da mulher do FHC ter morrido.  Os meus pêsames, atrasados!


----------



## Guigo

Atomina said:


> O Guigo que me desculpe, mas isso parece coisa de tablóide


 

A FOLHA DE SÃO PAULO???


----------



## Vanda

Não, não é tablóide (a pobre Atomina não conhece nossos jornais), e não, não vamos discutir aqui jornais, etc., pra provar 'que estamos certos'. 
End of the story: say mulher or esposa according to your own choice. You don't have to go with the flow or to swim against it!


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> A FOLHA DE SÃO PAULO???



A "Folha de São Paulo" é o "Diário de Notícias" com formato do "Expresso" nos dias de semana e o "Expresso" aos fins-de-semana. É um jornal entre a direita progressista e a direita conservadora.

E agora para não sair off-topic (não, Vanda ... nãããão), dado que a sociedade Brasileira ainda é muito machista (sai polémica ) e tudo é muito informal, é natural que a linguagem seja informal, logo a *"mulher de"* é natural.

Em Portugal, pela primeira razão (baixa o lume ) e não a segunda, o lugar da mulher é ser* "esposa".* Com o advento do"Socratismo", este é o primeiro primeiro-ministro que vive maritalmente com a *"namorada"* (segundo os tabloides), e que no "Expresso" em geral se referem como _ "companheira"_ mas que certo cronista já teve o desplante de chamar-lhe *"a mulher do Sócrates" *quando esta o veio defender na praça pública (artigo do "DN").


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

LOL é claro que não conheço os jormais brasileiros, estou a ficar envergonhada!

Mas em Portugal só um tabloide escreveria "homenageia a mulher morta". A maioria escreveria "a falecida esposa". Acho eu...


----------



## almufadado

Ou seja, é tudo uma questão de linguagem informal (mulher de/marido de) e de linguagem formal (esposa de/esposo de).


----------



## Guigo

Atomina said:


> LOL é claro que não conheço os jormais brasileiros, estou a ficar envergonhada!
> 
> Mas em Portugal só um tabloide escreveria "homenageia a mulher morta". A maioria escreveria "a falecida esposa". Acho eu...


 
Ah, desculpe-me  eu pensei que a UOL (do grupo Folha) fosse conhecida em Portugal.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Guigo said:


> Lembrei que o padre diz, na cerimônia:
> *Eu Vos Declaro Marido e Mulher.*


O exemplo acima, muito bem achado pelo Guigo, põe uma pá de cal na discussão sobre se a palavra "mulher" é formal ou informal. Como vemos, no caso das cerimônias de casamento, é mais do que formal; é solene. E é de muito bom tom. Se o padre dissesse "Eu vos declaro marido e esposa", seria percebido como brega e pernóstico, além de secular e, provavelmente, pouco cristão. 

Fechamos a discussão?


----------



## almufadado

Dom Casmurro said:


> "Eu vos declaro marido e esposa", seria percebido como brega e pernóstico, além de secular e, provavelmente, pouco cristão.
> 
> Fechamos a discussão?



"Vamos em paz e o Senhor nos acompanhe !"


----------



## coolbrowne

Vejo que, com todas as discussões paralelas, esta pergunta ficou um pouco no ar





SMoss said:


> wife=mulher / spouse=esposa?


Na verdade não ha equivalência entre "spouse" e esposa (apesar de soar parecido ). Em inglês, "spouse" é usado para evitar ter que especificar o sexo da pessoa em questão. Por exemplo um convite diria
The invitation includes spouses​Há que notar que, com o emburrecimento progressivo da população, volta-e-meia vejo uma pessoa (em matrimônio heterossexual, bem entendido) referir-se a "my spouse", talvez tentando parecer sofisticado/a (e, perversamente, revelando sua ignorância ).


----------



## almufadado

coolbrowne said:


> Vejo que, com todas as discussões paralelas, esta pergunta ficou um pouco no arNa verdade não ha equivalência entre "spouse" e esposa (apesar de soar parecido ). Em inglês, "spouse" é usado para evitar ter que especificar o sexo da pessoa em questão. Por exemplo um convite diriaThe invitation includes spouses​



​A simple "If...then ...else..endif".
If "spouse" do not have gender
Then  "esposa/mulher" can be "spouse"
Then "esposo/marido" can be "spouse" 
Else "casal" can be "spouses"
Endif
Let's test it:

if "O marido e a sua esposa" 
then "The husband and his spouse"
Endif 
Test : OK

If "A esposa e o seu marido" 
Then "The wife and his spouse"
Endif 
Test : OK

If "O convite é dirigido à Primeiro-ministra e sua (dela!) cônjuge" (problema ... primeira-ministra ou primeiro-ministra)
Then " The invitation is to the prime-minister and her spouse" (uau ... almost genderless)
Endif 
 Test : OK

If "O convite é dirigido ao Primeiro-ministro e seu (dele!) cônjuge" (problema ... primeira-ministra ou primeiro-ministra)
Then " The invitation is to the prime-minister and his spouse" (uau ... still almost genderless)
Endif 
 Test : OK

If "Declaro os cônjuges, a partir de agora marido e mulher"
Then "I pronounce the spouses, here after husband and wife"

Nota do redactor : Eu não tenho _problemas conjugais_ porque não sou casado.
Writer's note :  I don't _marital problems_ because i am not married​​


coolbrowne said:


> Há que notar que, com o emburrecimento progressivo da população, volta-e-meia vejo uma pessoa (em matrimônio heterossexual, bem entendido) referir-se a "my spouse", talvez tentando parecer sofisticado/a (e, perversamente, revelando sua ignorância ).



Se "spouse" não tem "gender", existe e aplica-se ao "outro de um casal", apenas estou a ver a perversão da sua opinião, _sorry _ !


----------



## Outsider

_Spouse_ para mim corresponde a "cônjuge".

Quer "esposa" quer "mulher" significam _wife_ (e reparem que em inglês também se pode dizer _man and wife_), embora a primeira palavra seja característica da linguagem mais cuidada.


----------



## coolbrowne

Perfeito, *Outsider*, obrigado! 


Outsider said:


> _Spouse_ para mim corresponde a "cônjuge".


_Deu um branco_.  Não conseguia lembrar de "cônjuge" _nem a pau_!


----------



## Outsider

Não é palavra que se use muito no dia-a-dia.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Não é palavra que se use muito no dia-a-dia.


 
Não é, realmente, até porque é difícil de pronunciar (e muitas pessoas pronunciam-na mal, de resto). Texto onde apareça '_cônjuge_' provém , na verdade, quase sempre do mundo do Direito.

Quanto ao par _mulher/esposa _e ao respectivo grau de informalidade, é engraçado verificar como pessoas oriundas da mesma cultura e sujeitas às mesmas influências mediáticas têm percepções tão diferentes. Eu, por exemplo, acho o termo _'esposa'_ bastante pernóstico (e '_esposo_' ainda mais, a roçar o ridículo, vá lá perceber-se porquê) e, mesmo em situações formais, prefiro '_mulher_'. E não partilho nada da ideia de que é inconcebível que os órgãos de comunicação se refiram às mulheres de altos-cargos políticos como '_mulher do..._'. Tenho a impressão contrária e acabei de verificar no Google, numa pesquisa a _'mulher/esposa do Presidente da República'_ e _'mulher/esposa do Primeiro-Ministro'_ que '_mulher_' ganha largamente a '_esposa_'. O curioso é que fiquei mesmo com a impressão que a maioria das entradas do _Google_ correspondentes a este tópico provém de notícias da imprensa e encontrei, inclusivamente, entrevistas em que a mulher do actual Presidente da República se refere a si própria como '_mulher do PR_'. Pelo que conheço das anteriores, também não vejo a maioria delas a referir-se a elas próprias como '_esposa_'...


----------



## Alandria

É bom ler o seu post, Carfer. Assim fico mais tranquila.
Sinceramente, Almufadado, achar que o termo "mulher" é machista foi o cúmulo, será melhor rever os seus conceitos.


----------



## almufadado

Alandria said:


> É bom ler o seu post, Carfer. Assim fico mais tranquila.
> Sinceramente, Almufadado, achar que o termo "mulher" é machista foi o cúmulo, será melhor rever os seus conceitos.



O termo isolado "Mulher", Alandria, é ao mais feminista possível. The very essence of being of this gender. 

Já a expressão "a mulher de" pode conter em si/*conteve* , para além dos conceitos gramaticais,  o conceito de "possessão", "poder sobre". 
Não há muito tempo tanto no Brasil como em Portugal havia por leis que transformavam a simples expressão "a mulher de" numa outra, subentendida, "a mulher propriedade de", logo de cariz patriarcal. 

Como sabes em Português, diz-se:
"*De* quem é isto ?
-É meu!" 
O "*DE* (quem)" indica "a posse de", "o poder sobre". 

E eu escrevi "logo a *"mulher de"* é natural", no contexto de "a mulher de alguém", nesse contexto tens de concordar é machista. 

Para além das transformações sociais, das leis e mentalidades, a própria linguagem carrega a "bagagem" dos "usos e costumes".   

Lembra-se a canção:
"Quando alguém nasce 
Nasce selvagem 
Não é de ninguém"

Pessoalmente prefiro "a minha esposa" (que me esposou/casou comigo), " a minha companheira" (que me acompanha), "parceira" (o meu par), _partenaire ... enfim toujour l'amour._


----------

